# Fissot motorized kayak



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not much a fisherman, but this is still kind of cool.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

You like that check this one out. This sucker really moves and is powered by what i consider to be the best small engine of all time a subaru robin. 
http://www.mokai.com/


----------

